# Вопросы-ответы > Межконфессиональный диалог >  Задачи межконфессионального диалога

## Ярослав Семенов

Уважаемый Враджендра Кумар прабху,

Какие задачи межконфессионального диалога между обществом преданных Кришны и представителями других конфессий Вы видите на сегодня? Какие задачи преданные должны ставить в этом диалоге и происходит ли он реально?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Я несколько раз в прошлом участвовал в межконфессиональных встречах и был полностью разочарован, т.к. в основном участники находятся на уровне каништха-адхикари, на конфессиональном уровне, пытаются найти недостатки в других учениях, претендуют на абсолютную правоту, занимают либо наступательную либо оборонительную позицию и т.д. При таком уровне участников никакого глубокого диалога и взаимопонимания не может быть, а значит не будет уважения и терпимости. В таких условиях можно лишь выработать взаимоприемлемую политику "О ненападении" и это будет большим достижением. Какой-то серьезный и уважительный диалог возможен только между людьми уровня мадхйама-адхикари, которые видят Бога в сердцах других и могут относиться к представителям других учений с уважением. Что можно делать в этом направлении? Наверно, искать подобных зрелых людей среди представителей других конфессий и пытаться развивать с ними отношения. Я не в курсе, что происходит в этом плане в Москве. Лучше связаться с Радха-Дамодаром прабху. У него наверняка есть какой-то позитивный опыт в этой сфере. Он, кстати, зарегестрирован на Форуме, но редко тут бывает. Я могу попросить его, чтобы он написал свое видение этого вопроса.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Лучше всего вам задать вопрос на эту тему Радха-Дамодару прабху в разделе "Вопросы к Нац.Совету", т.к. я не уверен, что у него есть права отвечать в этом разделе.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

Мне хотелось выслушать именно Ваши мысли, учитывая тот интеллектуальный уровень, на котором Вы способны вести диалог. До сих пор я видел только две публичные попытки такого диалога (наверняка были и другие) со стороны ИСККОН. Первая - "полемика кришнаитов и православных", вторая - выступление Мадана Мохана. Если вторая, учитывая все особенности Мадана Мохана прабху, в целом удачная (отчасти благодаря телевизионному балагану и неумелости его визави), то первая, кмк, была полным фиаско. Так как по поводу ИСККОН есть определение Священного Синода, какие-то задачи должны видеться, а, возможно, и ставиться. Вероятно, Ваша формулировка - политика "О ненападении" - в десяточку и отражает то, в каком направлении этот диалог должен проводиться.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Я даже не припомню что за первая "полемика кришнаитов и православных"... Это не радио-диалог еще на Кришналоке, который, кажется, вел Бхакти-Вигйана Госвами?

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

Нет, не он. Это была встреча о. Андрея Кураева, о. Олега Стеняева с индийским гостем (забыл, кто. Он в ИСККОН и имеет PHD в теологии) и Мадана Моханом в качестве переводчика и отчасти докладчика, и Радха-Дамодара прабху (только как организатора и слушателя).

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

А, понял. Но по хронологии это не певая встреча, а именно вторая, т.к. была относительно недавно, может пару лет назад. Мне она тоже совершенно не понравилась. Такие вещи сложно переводить. Люди должны полностью понимать друг друга в таких диалогах.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

Я думал, что Олег Стеняев бросил проводить такие диспуты уже давно. Кажется, диспут был в 2006 году.
По крайней мере, из диспута ясна позиция РПЦ - в чем православное богословие не согласно с гаудия-вайшнавским. Жаль, что Рави Гупта ее не смог уловить. На него возлагали надежды. До сих пор, та позиция - наиболее четкая формулировка, сделанная со стороны православного богословия. Какие-либо другие попытки до сих пор остаются более или менее деструктивными. И насколько я читаю, смотрю и пр. - этой формулировке не был предложен ответ со стороны ИСККОН. Для Мадана Мохана тот случай был хорошей тренировкой.

Пожалуй, мне до сих пор интересно Ваше мнение, какие задачи, по Вашему мнению, такой межконфессиональный диалог должен ставить. Противостоящие стороны будут решать свои задачи. А какие задачи должно ставить сообщество преданных?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> А, понял. Но по хронологии это не певая встреча, а именно вторая, т.к. была относительно недавно, может пару лет назад. Мне она тоже совершенно не понравилась. Такие вещи сложно переводить. Люди должны полностью понимать друг друга в таких диалогах.


она проходила в более ранний период - возможно лет 5-6 назад - позже по её результатам выпускали брошюру, я распространял её, но с этого момента уже прошло несколько лет...

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Я думал, что Олег Стеняев бросил проводить такие диспуты уже давно. Кажется, диспут был в 2006 году.
> По крайней мере, из диспута ясна позиция РПЦ - в чем православное богословие не согласно с гаудия-вайшнавским. Жаль, что Рави Гупта ее не смог уловить. На него возлагали надежды.


там в основном была языковая проблема - сложные богословские материи были трудно переводимы...




> До сих пор, та позиция - наиболее четкая формулировка, сделанная со стороны православного богословия. Какие-либо другие попытки до сих пор остаются более или менее деструктивными. И насколько я читаю, смотрю и пр. - этой формулировке не был предложен ответ со стороны ИСККОН. Для Мадана Мохана тот случай был хорошей тренировкой.
> 
> Пожалуй, мне до сих пор интересно Ваше мнение, какие задачи, по Вашему мнению, такой межконфессиональный диалог должен ставить. Противостоящие стороны будут решать свои задачи. А какие задачи должно ставить сообщество преданных?


В рамках именно теологической критики ИСККОН со стороны христианства ни разу не встречал исследования, которое демонстрировало бы более менее полное понимание самой философии, изложенной Шрилой Прабхупадой - обычно выхватываются какие-то цитаты из комментариев Прабхупады и им даются произвольные трактовки, искажающие их собственный смысл - примерно то, что использовалось в обвинительном заключении Прокуратуры на суде в Томске над Бхагавад-гитой...

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

Согласен, таких исследований нет. Однако, тезис, выбранный Андреем Кураевым, был правильно понят им. Возможно, Мадана Мохан слабенько перевел, во что лично я не верю; вероятнее предположить, что подвел именно PhD, потому что с христианской апологетикой он должен был быть знаком по своей специальности. Но вот Вы упомянули про искажения вырванных из контекста цитата. Это как раз говорит за то, что потребность в таком диалоге есть. Только не понятно, куда он должен вести и как его должно вести. Этот раздел хоть и называется "межконфессиональный диалог", он обсуждает, главным образом, вопросы преданных в связи с так сказать сравнительным религиоведением (конечно, очень условно), почти не касаясь, или редко касаясь, сути названия раздела. Существует ли вообще этот самый диалог?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Пожалуй, мне до сих пор интересно Ваше мнение, какие задачи, по Вашему мнению, такой межконфессиональный диалог должен ставить. Противостоящие стороны будут решать свои задачи. А какие задачи должно ставить сообщество преданных?


Учитывая российскую специфику и отношение нашего главного оппонента (РПЦ), не думаю, что на данном этапе можно достичь чего-то существенного, т.к. РПЦ не настроена на диалог с нами. Они давно вынесли нам свой внутренний приговор и давать нам возможность публично высказываться (а диалог подразумевает именно это) явно не входит в их планы и интересы. Они пытаются через законы и социальное давление выдавить "конкурентов" с рынка. Какой может быть диалог, когда у одной из сторон такой подход? Поэтому я и написал, что преданные, которые считают этот диалог важным, должны искать зрелых представителей других конфессий, которые настроены именно на диалог, а не на выкручивание рук.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

Почему РПЦ обязательно должна быть оппонентом? Почему не партнером? Преданные умеют готовить, РПЦ знает, где найти нуждающихся. (Ну правда, знает, я, бывало, видел). Окей, православные не могут принять "идоложертвенное", но разве преданные не могут пренебречь ритуалом, зная, что Бог един, и не предлагать формально пищу на алтаре, тем самым сделав возможным соцппомощь в виде кормления обездоленных (и порой не очень помытых) людей? Социальное служение в чистом виде на повестке дня?
Видится это или не видится, но я из своего немного провинциального угла наблюдаю, что это вполне в повестке дня некоторых приходов РПЦ.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Почему РПЦ обязательно должна быть оппонентом? Почему не партнером? Преданные умеют готовить, РПЦ знает, где найти нуждающихся. (Ну правда, знает, я, бывало, видел). Окей, православные не могут принять "идоложертвенное", но разве преданные не могут пренебречь ритуалом, зная, что Бог един, и не предлагать формально пищу на алтаре, тем самым сделав возможным соцппомощь в виде кормления обездоленных (и порой не очень помытых) людей? Социальное служение в чистом виде на повестке дня?
> Видится это или не видится, но я из своего немного провинциального угла наблюдаю, что это вполне в повестке дня некоторых приходов РПЦ.


Преданные просто не видят смысла в подобной деятельности, даже в плане распространения прасада многие, например, Бхакти Викаша Свами, указывают на бесполезность такого рода деятельности, что уж говорить о распространении бхоги. И кажется до Вас не дошёл смысл самого последнего послания ВКП - тк РПЦ не заинтересовано ни в диалоге, ни в сотрудничестве с нами по определению, о развитии каких бы то ни было серьёзных проектов в ближайшей перспективе говорить вообще не приходится, только на уровне отдельных частных лиц, т.е. ничего масштабного...

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Но вот Вы упомянули про искажения вырванных из контекста цитата. Это как раз говорит за то, что потребность в таком диалоге есть. Только не понятно, куда он должен вести и как его должно вести. Этот раздел хоть и называется "межконфессиональный диалог", он обсуждает, главным образом, вопросы преданных в связи с так сказать сравнительным религиоведением (конечно, очень условно), почти не касаясь, или редко касаясь, сути названия раздела. Существует ли вообще этот самый диалог?


диалог существует на уровне отдельных частных лиц, официальные лица РПЦ в подобном диалоге не заинтересованы как уже здесь писали, отчасти причины подобной незаинтересованности имеют догматический характер, отчасти - политический... впрочем РПЦ в России - не единственная религиозная организация...

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Почему РПЦ обязательно должна быть оппонентом? Почему не партнером?


Это вопрос к РПЦ. Я просто констатирую факт.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Это вопрос к РПЦ. Я просто констатирую факт.


при всём желании - насильно мил не будешь...

----------

